# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Executer une commande DOS sous PB

## Deedoo2000

Bonjour,

Je souhaitrerais excuter un BCP in depuis PowerBuilder.
Savez-vous comment lancer une telle commande ?
Merci.

----------


## Rincevent76

euh je ne sais pas ce qu'est un BCP mais tu peux par exemple mettre ta/tes commandes DOS dans un fichier BATCH et puis utiliser la fonction run() de PowerBuilder pour lancer ce batch (attention la fct Run() te rends la main tout de suite, sans attendre la fin du batch par exemple.)

genre run("c:\fichier.bat")

----------


## Deedoo2000

> euh je ne sais pas ce qu'est un BCP mais tu peux par exemple mettre ta/tes commandes DOS dans un fichier BATCH et puis utiliser la fonction run() de PowerBuilder pour lancer ce batch (attention la fct Run() te rends la main tout de suite, sans attendre la fin du batch par exemple.)
> 
> genre run("c:\fichier.bat")


Merci, c'est ce que je voulais savoir  ::):  
Pour info, un BCP out c'est l'action de transfrer le contenu d'une table sybase dans un fichier, et le BCP in c'est l'inverse. :;):

----------


## Rincevent76

> Merci, c'est ce que je voulais savoir  
> Pour info, un BCP out c'est l'action de transfrer le contenu d'une table sybase dans un fichier, et le BCP in c'est l'inverse.


Merci aussi  ::D:  

change de bons procds.


pense  mettre le Tag [Rsolu] sur ce sujet stp et bons transferts  :;):

----------

